# Tacu y 545



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Pregunta para el duo Yakuza 

Que talla son sus Chimpiras y de que tamaño están ustedes? O cuanto median cuando las empezaron a usar también.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

La mia es más grande que la de 545 (pun intended).

17" y 15" respectivamente.

Por?

Ah por cierto, mañana al parecer es la ultima rodada de mi Yakuza.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> La mia es más grande que la de 545 (pun intended).
> 
> 17" y 15" respectivamente.
> 
> ...


Pues cuanto mides? Ya se va? Y ahora detrás de cual vas?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

yo mido 1 69 y la de 15" me queda bastante bien


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> yo mido 1 69 y la de 15" me queda bastante bien


Gracias por el dato 545. Es que como estoy de ese tamaño, estaba pensando si me convendría cambiar mi cuadro, que es tan grande como el de Tacu, por una Vagrant chica, antes de meterme en asuntos de doble suspensión, no quiero quedarme con 2 ruedas pegado al piso. Siento que el cuadro que tengo ahorita me limita en intentar cosas como parar la bici en la rueda trasera y los bony hops, además de que en decenso el TT se siente gigantesco.

Esa Vagrant con el nuevo head tube de 1 1/8" será mia!

Por cierto Tacu, cuando hablabas de un distribuidor de Transition te referías a los maniacos verdad? Son los que encontré que las consiguen en un precio razonable.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep, Bicimaniacos consigue a buen precio. No he visto ningua Transition de ellos todavía.

Yo mido 1.66 y usaba una 17". Me siento comodo con ese tamaño para subir y bajar, aunque si se siente mas dificil de maniobrar en el aire y asi..

Al parecer me voy por uno de estos bebes:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

La conseguirás con el importador mexicano? Bajo pedido cierto? Esa es una de las que me hacían ojitos. Vas por la de 15.5"?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Al parecer me voy por uno de estos bebes:


De pelos, inchi Tacu!!!

Felicidades!!
Yo pense que te ibas aguantar con la Gimp-ira hasta que te fueras a BC... Pero, bueno... Si que vas a disfrutar esa cletita... Esta muy chula y me parece muy bien pensada y hecha.

Felicidades!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gracias Warp!

Hoy entregue la Yakuza (snif snif) y fui a la tienda de Duncon. Me dicen que me la tienen para la segunda semana de febrero y le voy a comprar un Marzocchi Roco TST a Chad.

Saludos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Gracias Warp!
> 
> Hoy entregue la Yakuza (snif snif) y fui a la tienda de Duncon. Me dicen que me la tienen para la segunda semana de febrero y le voy a comprar un Marzocchi Roco TST a Chad.
> 
> Saludos


Ojals que Duncon hiciera una bici mas ghey... digo, mas ligerita y con 5" de viaje.

La Akita esta chida, pero es un ancla de buque y la Tosa Inu es demasiado para mi... una cosa es posar y otra ser mamila...

Ni pedo...

Oye Tacu... yo no sabia que vendian Transistor en Mexico. Como andan los precios?? Como en USA?

Si es asi, como que ya voy juntando para una Covert.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Precio de Transitions: Precio de EUA + 15% IVA

Juntale para la Covert, ta poca madre.

Estoy todavia entre la Duncon Tosa Inu y la Transition Syren, aunq me desanima la Syren porque tardaria como mes y medio en llegar y es de vieja la pinche bici....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Precio de Transitions: Precio de EUA + 15% IVA
> 
> Juntale para la Covert, ta poca madre.
> 
> Estoy todavia entre la Duncon Tosa Inu y la Transition Syren, aunq me desanima la Syren porque tardaria como mes y medio en llegar y es de vieja la pinche bici....


Gracias Tacu... me late muchisimo la Covert... Tambien la Heckler y andan ahi en precio.
Ya vere que hago, es para cuando la SB diga "basta, ca....!!!!".

Dificil decision... No creo que haya muchas reseñas de la Tosa Inu. De la Syren tampoco, pero Transition ha hecho muyu buena reputacion ultimamente.

No he tratado con los de Bicimaniacos, pero me late su filosofia de traer bicis buenas y accesibles al mercado Mexicano en lugar de llenarse de bicis comunachas y sobrepreciadas.

Si todavia estas pensando en la Reign, echale un grito a los de Crazy Cat. Estan en la frontera y por ahi te desarman un Reign X para vendertelo. Tal vez tendrias que hacer el viaje a la frontera, pero pues ya te puedes apalabrar con ellos. 

Te hubiera venido de pelos una Supermoto en Small... pero lastima que no habia. Si se de alguna, te aviso. He visto una Large y una Medium en ebay. Buen precio, pero no Chad-level.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Geolover me ofrecio una Supermoto small con DHX 4 en 900 dolares.. el problema es que me ca ga el asiento interrumpido y seria un rollote traermela desde el otro lado del rio..

Reign saldria tambien bastante caro, yo creo que con ellos saldria al menos en 15 mil morlacos..

La Tosa Inu con un Roco TST me sale en 13,000 cerrados...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yup, Crazy Cat has the Reign X in 17,500 pesos


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Geolover me ofrecio una Supermoto small con DHX 4 en 900 dolares.. el problema es que me ca ga el asiento interrumpido y seria un rollote traermela desde el otro lado del rio..
> 
> Reign saldria tambien bastante caro, yo creo que con ellos saldria al menos en 15 mil morlacos..
> 
> La Tosa Inu con un Roco TST me sale en 13,000 cerrados...


No, pues de lejos la Tosa Inu.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

He leido algunos casos de Roco TST rotos o mal de fabrica, yo en lo personal lo use en Whistler me parecio un buen shock (no le se mucho, pero pedaleaba bien y se pegaba chido al suelo)

Tendre que pedirlo a Chad y que me lo pruebe para que no venga mal de fabrica


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Estoy todavia entre la Duncon Tosa Inu y la Transition Syren, aunq me desanima la Syren porque tardaria como mes y medio en llegar y es de vieja la pinche bici....


Pues yo voy a pedir esta semana una Vagrant tarde el tiempo que tarde, no se si mientras más cuadros se pidan más se apuren. No he preguntado tiempos.

Y pues para hacerla menos de vieja... quizás pintándola de ***** y poniéndole calcomanias de calaveras o algo así


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nah ya no, al parecer es mucho ya que sale en 16,700 la Syren...

Creo que me voy por la Tosa Inu en ***** con Roco TST :thumbsup:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Todos los Duncon los están importando sin shock?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Gauss said:


> Todos los Duncon los están importando sin shock?


Puedes esoger entre con shock o shin shock.

Creo que la opcion "stock" es sin shock.

Tacu... no te apures por el Roco. A menos que le rompas algo fisico, el Roco es completamente reparable. Hasta mas facil que el de aire, por mucho! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Bueno, ahora me estoy llendo por el Roco WC mas que por el TST. Creo que el sistea VPP seria suficiente para que pedalee aceptablemente.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Bueno, ahora me estoy llendo por el Roco WC mas que por el TST. Creo que el sistea VPP seria suficiente para que pedalee aceptablemente.


Si... Yo no te habia mencionado el WC, porque tambien tienes que pedalear para arriba... Pero si no tienes prisa, el WC no tiene muchas partes y esta mejor tuneado de fabrica.

Creo que tu mejor opcion es el WC. Arriba de eso, solo un Avy o CCDB... pero es mucha diferencia en plata.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

No creo que Tacu le vaya a hacer algo a ese Roco. Sino me equivoco Tacu está ligerito, quizás hasta tengas que usar un spring más suavecito que el de stock. Yo creo que te convendría el TST Tacu, y aún así le podrías dar uso rudo, o crees que vayas a subir de peso?

Sino me equivoco de hecho las medidas en las que está disponible el WC son muy grandes y diferentes a las del TST, habría que ver también cual le queda bien al Tosa Inu, que de seguro es un TST.

Por cierto 545, de que tamaño es tu stem? Me dan ganas de conseguir uno de 40mm para la Vagrant.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

No hay spring "stock", los shocks siempre se venden sin mounting hardware ni spring. Probablemente pida un 275 o un 300, o los dos..

Si hay WC en el tamaño de la Tosa Inu, el cual es 8.5"x2.5".

No es que vaya a romper el TST, es que hay mas TST chafas de fabrica que WC al parecer, y pues dura mas el circuito del WC que el TST. He leido que el WC es mejor en damping ya que el TST se come el recorrido medio mas rápido, aún con el mismo resorte.

Nuestro stem es como de 40-30mm.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> No es que vaya a romper el TST, es que hay mas TST chafas de fabrica que WC al parecer, y pues dura mas el circuito del WC que el TST. He leido que el WC es mejor en damping ya que el TST se come el recorrido medio mas rápido, aún con el mismo resorte.


:yesnod: :yesnod:

Es simple... menos piezas, menos oportunidades para romper algo.

Aparte, el circuito amortiguador del TST es mas complejo, pero menos eficiente. Y el WC, es mas simple, pero mas sofisticado.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Creo que el WC usa HSCV, y como ya hemos comprobado con las pruebas de campo de Warp... el HSCV se apaña al TST.

Chad me ofrece muy barato un Rockshox Pearl 3.1, chance hasta me lo compre para jugar con el y probarlo un rato, o de backup


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Creo que el WC usa HSCV, y como ya hemos comprobado con las pruebas de campo de Warp... el HSCV se apaña al TST.


En realidad, son diferentes...

Ambos usan circuitos con lainas (shims) tipo HSCV o RC2/3... pero la diferencia estriba en que el TST "estrangula" el paso de aceite en el circuito de amortiguacion con una valvula "blow-off" (una arandela precargada con un resorte). Obviamente, el comportamiento es diferente. Se puede trabajar para que sea similar, pero hay que despanzurrarlo.



tacubaya said:


> Chad me ofrece muy barato un Rockshox Pearl 3.1, chance hasta me lo compre para jugar con el y probarlo un rato, o de backup


De back-up... porque para abrir ese animalito, hay que tener algo para inflarlo con N2 como los Fox.

Como me ca.... lienta ese diseño. Que les cuesta poner una valvulita para hacer que el inchi usuario le meta mano. :incazzato:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Sobre el N2, hablas del WC, TST o Pearl?

Creo que el WC es el mas facil de dar mantenimiento por parte del usuario, no?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Sobre el N2, hablas del WC, TST o Pearl?


Pearl. Los otros dos son completamente despanzurrables en casa.



tacubaya said:


> Creo que el WC es el mas facil de dar mantenimiento por parte del usuario, no?


Si, incluso mas facil que el Roco de Aire.
Las instrucciones estan en un ppt bien clarito en la pagina de windwave.co.uk


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Me ire por el WC, gracias por la info Rene!

Ahora solo tengo que averiguar que resorte comprar....


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Me ire por el WC, gracias por la info Rene!
> 
> Ahora solo tengo que averiguar que resorte comprar....


Compra dos... Segun el que calcules, consigue otro un poco mas duro o suave, dependiendo de lo que te de tu calculo.

Desafortunadamente, con los de resorte no queda de otra que apechugar con el costo de experimentar. Eso si, una vez que le atinas, son la puritita leyenda. Los de aire son muy buenos hoy en dia, pero en mi opinion no hay NADA que supere a un amortiguador de resorte en "feel" y prestaciones.

Al hacer el calculo y decidor cual comprar, toma en cuenta que un resorte blando con mucha precarga se va a sentir menos "plush" que uno mas duro sin precarga.... Los resortes no son 100% lineales


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Con que calculaste la plasticidad del spring que necesitas?

Ya checaste esta calculadora? A mi me convence mucho, según los springs que tienen otras personas de mi peso y el spring que usaban, acertaba según el cuadro y el strock de su shock para el cual tenían:

http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Lo cheque con la calculadora de TFT Tuned, pero muchas veces el resorte depende del tipo de curvatura del diseño de suspension y del shock, por eso acabo de mandar un mail a Duncon a ver que me dicen.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Creo que sera uno de 300lbs


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Creo que sera uno de 300lbs


Si te dio 280-290 y tantos, compra el de 300 y uno de 250 o 275.

Si te dio pasadito de 300, compra otro de 350.

Aunque 300 me parece adecuado. Son 6.5" de viaje para 2.5" del shock... O sease, 2.6:1.... para mis 64kg de peso son como ~350.

Para ti, debes andar por ahi. 300 suena como buen numero para empezar.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Compra el de 300. No creo que vayas a bajar de peso... bueno tampoco a subir de peso, bueno eso tu lo sabes


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

pues las dobles son para maricas que no pueden amortiguar con sus piernitas
creo que solo gauss y yo seremos los unicos machines aqui


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

545cu4ch said:


> pues las dobles son para maricas que no pueden amortiguar con sus piernitas
> creo que solo gauss y yo seremos los unicos machines aqui


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

tacubaya said:



>


Esas ardillas son tan machines que ni bicicleta necesitan para huckear, solo checa la fuerza que hay en esas suspensiones naturales :lol: A ver quien más que ellas pueden hacer freeride entre los árboles de cualquier northshore. Imaginen a cualquier vato tratar de brincar de árbol en árbol entre las ramas xD


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Gauss said:


> Esas ardillas son tan machines que ni bicicleta necesitan para huckear, solo checa la fuerza que hay en esas suspensiones naturales :lol: A ver quien más que ellas pueden hacer freeride entre los árboles de cualquier northshore. Imaginen a cualquier vato tratar de brincar de árbol en árbol entre las ramas xD


Lol...


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Por cierto Tacu, si te hubieras ido por la Reign con quien la hubieras pedido? Con los gatos locos chihuahueños?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Nel, la queria pedir en Houston a algun dealer de Giant, pero nadie queria pedirla, solo la vendian completa porque ya la tenian en stock en la tienda


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Bleh! que mal! Bueno esperemos que esa Duncon llegue rápido y pongas fotos pronto


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Claro, un par de semanas más.


----------

